# Noobie Questions



## Braki (16/2/18)

I've been sitting here thinking of all the things I want to ask. Then it goes out the door, but now I need to start otherwise I may just mess this up for myself. Sorry for the long post.

Gear:

1. Smok X8 Kit with the TFV8 X-Baby Tank
1.1 Can I use any other TFV8 type tank on the battery?
1.2 Can I clean out the coils to reuse?
1.3 Can I rebuild the coils?
1.4 If I want to change flavor do I just use all the liquid in the tank and then throw in the 
new fluid, or do I clean it out first?
1.5 Can I only charge on my laptop or is a battery pack ok? I only have Samsung phone 
chargers and read that they are to "quick" on the charge.
1.6 What is a save refill level? The review videos I have watched does not show this.

2. Joyetech eGo AIO 
2.1 Can I clean out the coils for reuse?
2.2 Can I rebuild the coils?
2.3 The charger that came with it does not want to work. (I'm not going to complain and send it 
back, courier and all the hassles) Can I use the charger of the Stick X8 and via my laptop?

I found the Joyetech 0.6oHm pulls better on the lungs than the Smok's 0.25oHm. Am I right in saying that the 0.6 gives more resistance and therefore the pull is "tighter"? Coughing my lungs out with the first two pulls on the Smok. Will this get better with time? I gave the Joyetech to my husband to use as he is struggling more than me and he finds it easier on his lungs. Thinking of buying another Joyetech so that I can enjoy the vaping more for the beginning. I love the Smok. Its just the first pull 

What would be a good upgrade that any tank will fit on? I really don't want 6 different packs with each 6 different tanks or so. My brain says 1 pack with 2 tanks. For flavor changing.

Juices:

I'm going the DIY route as I don't want to buy shares in The Courier Guy.

Yes I have read all the DIY's and watched videos. But my brain is not geared for this. Even when baking I need the precise recipe otherwise I don't do it. I just need the basic understanding and explanation. My husband usually gets all worked up when I tell him to show me. I need to see it to understand.

1. How do you figure out the ratio of flavor to use? So I have 36mg/ml 100%PG nicotine and then the PG and VG. I want to use tobacco, vanilla and coffee as flavors. Do you start off with 0.5% on each and after mixing you test and then just add in afterwards? Or do you have to remix everything and increase with each new tester? If adding in won't it increase the volume that you make. Do you adjust the recipe accordingly and then you will get the new %'s for the nicotine, pg and vg? 

2. I want to buy the concentrates from Clyrolinx. For a beginner I don't want to spend 100's on the good stuff for in case I mess the mixes up. But now Clyrolinx has got flat names. Like Espresso Coffee or just cream. Now the recipe says some extravagant cream name. Will the cream work? Will I get the flavor that is supposed to kinda work? I have seen that some liquids are more concentrated than others. So you use less of the more concentrated. (This kinda worked the same in the mixing of fishing mooties) Hope this makes sense.

I'm going to stop here for now. There is so many other things going through my brain about this whole topic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF (16/2/18)

Answered a few questions in red



Braki said:


> I've been sitting here thinking of all the things I want to ask. Then it goes out the door, but now I need to start otherwise I may just mess this up for myself. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Gear:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Braki (16/2/18)

@GregF Coughing my lungs out with the first two pulls on the Smok. Are you coughing because the draw is too hot or does it hit your throat? It hits my throat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (16/2/18)

Braki said:


> @GregF Coughing my lungs out with the first two pulls on the Smok. Are you coughing because the draw is too hot or does it hit your throat? It hits my throat.


What juice and what % nic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (16/2/18)

How long have you been vaping and what and how many did you used to smoke?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (16/2/18)

Vaping for 4 days now. A packet of smokes a day, weekends much more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF (16/2/18)

3 or 6mg nic. If it is 6mg then it could be the nic catching your throat, or it could just be the juice. Have you tried other juices, do they all make you cough?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/18)

@Braki , I have only been doing diy for about 3 to 4 months now but will try and give you some pointers in this regard

Rule 1- carefull with the nicotine.
Rule 2 -don't think it difficult, it is not.
Rule 3- follow a available recipe in the beginning, making your own will come after you have a lot more experience.
Juices:

I'm going the DIY route as I don't want to buy shares in The Courier Guy.

Yes I have read all the DIY's and watched videos. But my brain is not geared for this. Even when baking I need the precise recipe otherwise I don't do it. I just need the basic understanding and explanation. My husband usually gets all worked up when I tell him to show me. I need to see it to understand.

1. How do you figure out the ratio of flavor to use?  

_You will have to google and see what is the suggested % for each concentrate, and look at other recipies to see how much is used there, difficult to do when you are just starting out. You will need to input what you want to mix into a calculator that is geared to diy mixing. Without this it will be more difficult to calculate how much to use._
_Here is a link to a basic one that you can start with:_

_http://e-liquid-recipes.com/create_

So I have 36mg/ml 100%PG nicotine and then the PG and VG. I want to use tobacco, vanilla and coffee as flavors. Do you start off with 0.5% on each and after mixing you test and then just add in afterwards? Or do you have to remix everything and increase with each new tester? If adding in won't it increase the volume that you make. Do you adjust the recipe accordingly and then you will get the new %'s for the nicotine, pg and vg?

In the calculator you will specify how much you want to mix, the nic level you want to be at, and then the concentrates. It will then calculate how much of each you need to use. It will give it in drops, not so accurate, ml where you can use a syringe, or grams if using a scale. If you are not mixing from a recipy it is very difficult to determine how much of what to use. Go search a site for recipies and find something near to what you want to start with, you will end up throwing less down the drain. Here is a example of a mix with the link to the site. The e-liquid-recipies site is a great place to find recipies, and the diy section on the site as well under the recipies tag.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/126632/DaMomma's Creamy CoffBacco

2. Clyronix is a South African vendor and his range does not appear in too many recipies as a lot of them are international mixers. The local guys are only now starting with recipies using their concentrates. So your variety will be vey limited. Here is a link where there are some local recipies that are being developed with the concentrates. Some of their concentrates are excellent, and can be used in lower concentrations, and some will need to go higher.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/locals-only-recipes.t34083/

I would suggest that you start with 1 to 2 flavour recipies, and work up from there. The Diy guys will always try to help where ever possible. Here is a link to these recipies.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/page-9#post-637490

Good luck in your quest, it looks extremely difficult but after one or two mixes it becomes easier. I hope that this will help you a bit. But start small, taste and then move to the more advanced recipies.

Many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/18)

I have a couple of examples here that you may fing interesting, and to try

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/page-5#post-497535

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/page-4#post-463995

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/#post-455306

Read the notes they give with each of the recipies, they have been doing it for quite some time and to arrive here has taken more than just I'm going to throw some of this and that together, you are most probably looking at a 5th or 6th try to get here, with a lot of drainjuice before they got it right. 

If you can tell us which concentrates you are thinking of using maybe someone can give guidance as to % to maybe start with, that will help you. 
Good luck and happy mixing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (16/2/18)

GregF said:


> 3 or 6mg nic. If it is 6mg then it could be the nic catching your throat, or it could just be the juice. Have you tried other juices, do they all make you cough?


They are all 3mg. Vapeking Traditional Tobacco, VM4 and Vapeking Bananachoc. I am going to order other juice over the weekend. Just thought getting tobacco will make the switch from siggies easier. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (16/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Braki , I have only been doing diy for about 3 to 4 months now but will try and give you some pointers in this regard
> 
> Rule 1- carefull with the nicotine.
> Rule 2 -don't think it difficult, it is not.
> ...


Thanks @Room Fogger. I will have a look at all the links and recipes over the weekend. I'm really excited about all this. Just need to figure out my favorite taste also. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

Braki said:


> I've been sitting here thinking of all the things I want to ask. Then it goes out the door, but now I need to start otherwise I may just mess this up for myself. Sorry for the long post.
> ...
> I'm going to stop here for now. There is so many other things going through my brain about this whole topic.


Gear:

1. Smok X8 Kit with the TFV8 X-Baby Tank
1.1 Can I use any other TFV8 type tank on the battery?
Yes, as log as the connector is also 510 format, which most are, you will be ok.
1.2 Can I clean out the coils to reuse?
Yes, you can try but really not very successfully and not really worth the effort.
1.3 Can I rebuild the coils?
Some commercial coils can be rebuilt, not sure of this particular one. In most cases amounts to brain surgery, frustration and limited success.
1.4 If I want to change flavor do I just use all the liquid in the tank and then throw in the
new fluid, or do I clean it out first?
Most people just vape till dry and then put in a new flavor. You can clean it, will help gettng rid of the old flavor quicker. Also, if you are changing to a completely different flavor profile, maybe put in a new coil and keep the current coil sealed for re-use later. Changing from a menthol to a bakery juice can turn nasty if you don't. But it can be done.
1.5 Can I only charge on my laptop or is a battery pack ok? I only have Samsung phone
chargers and read that they are to "quick" on the charge.
Dunno
1.6 What is a save refill level? The review videos I have watched does not show this.
To the top, maybe just leave a little air bubble. Just avoid over filling so you force juice through the coil when closing. Flooding being the worst that can happen.

2. Joyetech eGo AIO
2.1 Can I clean out the coils for reuse?
As above.
2.2 Can I rebuild the coils?
As above.
2.3 The charger that came with it does not want to work. (I'm not going to complain and send it
back, courier and all the hassles) Can I use the charger of the Stick X8 and via my laptop?
Laptop possibly if you can ensure it does not push too many amps. Do not know the eGo specs but you should be safe with a charger limited to half an amp.

I found the Joyetech 0.6oHm pulls better on the lungs than the Smok's 0.25oHm. Am I right in saying that the 0.6 gives more resistance and therefore the pull is "tighter"?
Nope, the resistance is separate from the airflow. However, lower OHM coils run hotter and need more airflow. they are thus aimed at direct to lung inhaling (Not like a cigarette which is first to mouth and then inhaled) with lots of free airflow. Higher Ohm coils are more directed to restricted direct lung hits or Mouth to Lung (MTL) vaping.

Coughing my lungs out with the first two pulls on the Smok. Will this get better with time? I gave the Joyetech to my husband to use as he is struggling more than me and he finds it easier on his lungs. Thinking of buying another Joyetech so that I can enjoy the vaping more for the beginning. I love the Smok. Its just the first pull 
Coughing, we've all been there. Well most of us. The VG and PG loosens tar from your airways freeing up and exposing the once covered surface to direct contact with vapor. Something to get used to. Expect lung cookies too as your lungs start clearing cigarette soot.

What would be a good upgrade that any tank will fit on? I really don't want 6 different packs with each 6 different tanks or so. My brain says 1 pack with 2 tanks. For flavor changing.
Pack = Mods ? So many to choose from. Too many to choose from. My go to answer would be an eLeaf Pico 25. requires (Well not a must but it is recommended) an external battery charger and knowledge on battery safety but is a very good all round device, reliable and wont need a second bond to purchase.

Juices:

I'm going the DIY route as I don't want to buy shares in The Courier Guy.
Hehehehe! Ja right. I can guarantee your local TCG delivery guy will know you on a first name basis pretty soon. Mine does.

Yes I have read all the DIY's and watched videos. But my brain is not geared for this. Even when baking I need the precise recipe otherwise I don't do it. I just need the basic understanding and explanation. My husband usually gets all worked up when I tell him to show me. I need to see it to understand.
I think somebody already linked you to @RichJB 's DIY primer, all you need to know in one single document. If not, remind me later.

1. How do you figure out the ratio of flavor to use? So I have 36mg/ml 100%PG nicotine and then the PG and VG. I want to use tobacco, vanilla and coffee as flavors. Do you start off with 0.5% on each and after mixing you test and then just add in afterwards? Or do you have to remix everything and increase with each new tester? If adding in won't it increase the volume that you make. Do you adjust the recipe accordingly and then you will get the new %'s for the nicotine, pg and vg?
Do not go it alone, use existing recipes. Plenty of them in the DIY section. Developing a flavor takes years of experience and even then takes serious talent and time. See above mentioned primer.

2. I want to buy the concentrates from Clyrolinx. For a beginner I don't want to spend 100's on the good stuff for in case I mess the mixes up. But now Clyrolinx has got flat names. Like Espresso Coffee or just cream. Now the recipe says some extravagant cream name. Will the cream work? Will I get the flavor that is supposed to kinda work? I have seen that some liquids are more concentrated than others. So you use less of the more concentrated. (This kinda worked the same in the mixing of fishing mooties) Hope this makes sense.
Once again this is answered in above mentioned primer. Clyrolinx is best left to the experts. It may be inexpensive (not cheap) but it is powerful stuff. As not many recipes exist (There are a few in the Clyrolinx space on thsi forum, and try them if you like, but rather not try building you own recipe just yet.) , rather spend a bit more on the stuff recommended in tested and proven DIY recipes, waste less and in the long run save thousands by not having to flush failed experiments. Rather just buy what the recipes require, subbing one concentrate for another seldom works.

Hope this helps you some and please keep asking questions as you go along.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Braki (16/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Gear:
> 
> 1. Smok X8 Kit with the TFV8 X-Baby Tank
> 1.1 Can I use any other TFV8 type tank on the battery?
> ...


@Raindance thank you for all the info. Wow some things are making more sense now. I'm not very technical and you kinda drawn the picture so that I can understand. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

Braki said:


> @Raindance thank you for all the info. Wow some things are making more sense now. I'm not very technical and you kinda drawn the picture so that I can understand.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Oh yes, before I forget, Clyrolinx and some other vendors on here are now selling "one shots" as well. A very nice concept where they mix the recipe concentrates together and you just add the VG, PG and Nic as recommended. 

Still presents a significant saving over conventional e liquid without the hassle of mixing multiple ingredients. Maybe a good way to start you off on the DIY path.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/606771

@Braki, a link to the primer mentioned before. Golden advice from a DIY master.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Braki said:


> Thanks @Room Fogger. I will have a look at all the links and recipes over the weekend. I'm really excited about all this. Just need to figure out my favorite taste also.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


There is never really a favourite taste.one day you like a certain flavour and the next you detest it.its lime food you het cravings for flavours and then one you will always want In your handbag next to your mod

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> There is never really a favourite taste.one day you like a certain flavour and the next you detest it.its lime food you het cravings for flavours and then one you will always want In your handbag next to your mod
> 
> Resistance is futile


Its like food you have a favourite that you always want close by but you crave others at times

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

You have a lot of questions too.I used a twisp cue to quit and it helped me in three days to forget I smoked.I got cravings but it worked best.not saying you must get one I'm saying go to a kiosk and try it.
The other questions is too much for me to help n right now and you got good help here

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/2/18)

Braki said:


> @GregF Coughing my lungs out with the first two pulls on the Smok. Are you coughing because the draw is too hot or does it hit your throat? It hits my throat.


I think your vape is too hot or too low.
I tend to think it too hot.if you don't have a variable device try a higher coil but first let me ask are you vaping mtl or dl


----------



## daniel craig (17/2/18)

Braki said:


> 1.1 Can I use any other TFV8 type tank on the battery?
> 1.2 Can I clean out the coils to reuse?
> 1.3 Can I rebuild the coils?
> 1.4 If I want to change flavor do I just use all the liquid in the tank and then throw in the
> ...



1.1. Yes
1.2. Yes (RiP Trippers has a nice video on this)
1.3. No, unless yo have the RDA deck, you cannot rebuild the coils. It is technically possible but I would not recommend it (it's a PITA and quite difficult).
1.4. You can clean it out, I generally just put in the new juice and after a few drags, it's good. Keep in mind that I switch with complementary juices (I don't switch from menthols to bakery but rather bakery to bakery or bakery to desserts)
1.5. You can charge it on any charger. I charge my SMOK Stick Prince on a 2A Adaptive Fast Charger and nothing happens. The board regulates the current so whilst my charger is 2A, the battery will not take in 2A unless it's 2A charging enabled like the DNA250 Chip for example.
1.6. I generally like to keep the liquid levels above the first (Lowest level) wicking hole. When the juice level gets this low, i tend to tilt the device to wet the top wicking ports as well. 

(All the same answers apply for your eGo AIO device)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/2/18)

As for DIY, check out 'One Shot' concentrates by DIY Or DIE. These are available at most DIY vendors. At the moment, you can pick up One Shots by some popular juice makers such as @Rooigevaar (Wiener Vape Co), @method1 (Mr Harkwicks), @Vapington (Northern Craft Vapes), @Sickboy77 (Sickboy 77 E-liquids).

The reason I suggest One Shots for a beginner is that it removes the guess work and testing required to make a good juice. These juices are formulated perfectly and are basically 1 concentrate to which you just add VG, PG and nicotine to. For more information on DIY, check out DIY OR DIE.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Hi @Braki

The members above have offered great advice.

Am not going to give you answers to each of your questions but just want to add my views which may help.

Regarding the gear, the Aio is a much milder vape than the TFV8. You probably finding the TFV8 too intense. Lowering the nic could help. But maybe not, maybe you need a less intense device. It can take vapers quite a bit of trial and error to find the setup that suits them best. Dont be scared to experiment with a few more devices to find what works for you.

As for cleaning and reusing old coils, it can work with soaking it in vodka , but its a schlepp and doesnt really work that well. I suggest having both a commercial coil device for some of the time and a rebuildable device for your workhorse vaping. Rebuildables are so easy and cheap to rewick when its tired or when you change flavour and need a fresh wick. 

Just remember that the darker richer juices tend to be more harsh on the coils than the lighter ones. I try use a "forgiving" juice in my commercial coil devices. Coil and wick shredding juices (like the dark tobaccoes and sweeter ones) go into rebuildables so I can change wick and coils if necessary - more frequently.

No need to clean the device when changing flavour unless the flavours clash horribly. The transition period can also be quite interesting to discover new flavour profiles that you may like.

As for DIY, i re-iterate what the guys above say. Start off with a few well known good recipes and get the exact concentrates in them. Try them out and go from there. You say you want tobacco, vanilla and coffee. Perhaps some of the experienced DIYers can assist you in finding good recipes around those flavours with concentrates that are ideally available at one vendor, then you get them and try them out. Tobacco needs to steep for a while - so you will have to be patient on that.

Tagging @RichJB , @Rude Rudi , @GregF and @Andre - i am sure they can suggest a few recipes around those profiles.

Check out the threads in the recipe section. There are a few threads which have recipes for a particular profile. There is a tobacco one.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/2/18)

I’m going to be a party pooper and NOT assist with tobacco and coffee advice. I honestly do not believe that any new DIY’er must venture in this complex and marginal profile. A good coffee vape is still virtually unatainable in the DIY world, except for Marietta, which calls for some pricey ingredients... I’m no tobacco expert but i find tobacco, even after just on 2 years of mixing, daunting and complex. The fear is that coffee and tobacco mixes may put you off and may lead to you ditching DIY completely. 

I will echo the comments by most and recommend that you pay your school fees by making simple, we’ll know recipes with concentrates which you can use again. The problem with tobacco/coffee concentrates are that, if you do not quite like the taste, you are stuck with the bottle whereas you can polish off a bottle of Strawberry, cream, etc in no time at all as they are used in hundreds of recipes.

My advise - mix, mix and mix some more. Understand the basics, hone your skill and profile and then take it to the next level.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/2/18)

daniel craig said:


> 1.1. Yes
> 1.2. Yes (RiP Trippers has a nice video on this)
> 1.3. No, unless yo have the RDA deck, you cannot rebuild the coils. It is technically possible but I would not recommend it (it's a PITA and quite difficult).
> 1.4. You can clean it out, I generally just put in the new juice and after a few drags, it's good. Keep in mind that I switch with complementary juices (I don't switch from menthols to bakery but rather bakery to bakery or bakery to desserts)
> ...



Rebuilding commercial coils are not that difficult, I do it all the time. However downside is that the outcome is never the same as the original one. The reason is the cotton they use is like parchment paper or like a flat cotton bandage. Tried to buy, but cannot find it. I replace the cotton with cotton bacon. 
Till date i have rebuilt kangertech coils, smok V8 q4, and Melo 2 and I just 2 coils.

When u do it for the first time, it takes a little more time but once you figure it out its really simple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## daniel craig (18/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Rebuilding commercial coils are not that difficult, I do it all the time. However downside is that the outcome is never the same as the original one. The reason is the cotton they use is like parchment paper or like a flat cotton bandage. Tried to buy, but cannot find it. I replace the cotton with cotton bacon.
> Till date i have rebuilt kangertech coils, smok V8 q4, and Melo 2 and I just 2 coils.
> 
> When u do it for the first time, it takes a little more time but once you figure it out its really simple.


It's easier to use the CLR/Rebuildable coil heads. I did try rebuilding but the results aren't too good. Part of that is because you have to build vertical coils and dry firing to work out hotspots isn't very easy. The other tricky part is wicking it. Sometimes, the coil will give dry hits or if its not wicked properly, cause leaking. For a noob vaper rebuilding a stock coil will be really frustrating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (18/2/18)

Will be getting my first RTA this week sometime from @BumbleBee. Looking forward to building it. Already warned hubby his 2mm and 6mm drill bits may go missing . I've decided to hang tight on the DIY juices. First want to find my liquid of choice. Ordered some other flavors so will decide then. Found on the X8 I refill twice a day so 30ml will last a week maybe shorter.

Also got a Pico with the RTA from @BumbleBee. So going to maybe find my sweet spot now when I can regulate the heat and flow.

Will give feedback as soon as I have everything and ready to vape the Pico 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (18/2/18)

Braki said:


> Will be getting my first RTA this week sometime from @BumbleBee. Looking forward to building it. Already warned hubby his 2mm and 6mm drill bits may go missing . I've decided to hang tight on the DIY juices. First want to find my liquid of choice. Ordered some other flavors so will decide then. Found on the X8 I refill twice a day so 30ml will last a week maybe shorter.
> 
> Also got a Pico with the RTA from @BumbleBee. So going to maybe find my sweet spot now when I can regulate the heat and flow.
> 
> ...


6mm is a bit hectic, grab his 2, 2.5, 3 and 3.5mm bits. Those are the classic sizes. Or just invest in a recoiling kit, they are cheap and worth every cent.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (18/2/18)

Resistance said:


> I think your vape is too hot or too low.
> I tend to think it too hot.if you don't have a variable device try a higher coil but first let me ask are you vaping mtl or dl


@Resistance dont laugh  I've been sitting for 30 mins trying to figure out if I'm MTL or DL. Even took a pull from a siggies to figure out eeeuuuwww. Sometimes it feels like it goes straight to my lungs other times my mouth first cause I get the taste of the liquid better. I dunno what I'm doing hahaha

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

Braki said:


> @Resistance dont laugh  I've been sitting for 30 mins trying to figure out if I'm MTL or DL. Even took a pull from a siggies to figure out eeeuuuwww. Sometimes it feels like it goes straight to my lungs other times my mouth first cause I get the taste of the liquid better. I dunno what I'm doing hahaha
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



Dont worry @Braki 
I was a MTL vaper for about a year and a half. Didnt like lung hits at all
Then @Alex got me into lung hits and i still resisted
But when i tried different devices i liked it
Now i am about 50/50 MTL/DL

For me MTL is great with strong tobaccoes for that sharp hard throat hit punch
And then long slow restricted lung hits for fruity menthols
But sometimes i get confused. Last few months or so I have been enjoying lower strength tobaccoes in lung hit mode.

Its a journey and I am enjoying it. So thats what counts

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Then I would say mtl @Braki.
Smoker hardly smoke DL and yes some do.
I also vape mtl and currently I'm asking for advice myself from @Raindance and I have a lot of DL setups but still prefer mtl.
Was vaping tobacco extraction I did myself and it made me slightly crave stinkies.so now I know I need to laymlow on tobacco vapes

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Braki said:


> @Resistance dont laugh  I've been sitting for 30 mins trying to figure out if I'm MTL or DL. Even took a pull from a siggies to figure out eeeuuuwww. Sometimes it feels like it goes straight to my lungs other times my mouth first cause I get the taste of the liquid better. I dunno what I'm doing hahaha
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Don't also be to hasty and jumpnin the wrong side of the pool hey.
Saw you got that pico pack good deal you got as everyone still raves about it. I never had one but I rather got me a few tank atomisers to experiment with and upgraded last week to a keeper

Resistance is futile


----------



## Braki (18/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Don't also be to hasty and jumpnin the wrong side of the pool hey.
> Saw you got that pico pack good deal you got as everyone still raves about it. I never had one but I rather got me a few tank atomisers to experiment with and upgraded last week to a keeper
> 
> Resistance is futile


What I figured out now. When the X8 battery starts fading the vape is cooler then I can drag a lot and big drags. I'm loving that feeling. Enjoying the taste and the feel. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Braki (18/2/18)

My new 3 favorite things 






Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Braki said:


> My new 3 favorite things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then the pico is ideal for you.you can set the heat (wattage)for your preference.and even use the smoke tank on it

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Then the pico is ideal for you.you can set the heat (wattage)for your preference.and even use the smoke tank on it
> 
> Resistance is futile


This is a tank. On a squonk mod.and it works so basically any Atty with the same 510pin will work





Resistance is futile


----------



## Braki (18/2/18)

Resistance said:


> This is a tank. On a squonk mod.and it works so basically any Atty with the same 510pin will work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O my hat. I can't wait for the Pico to arrive. Going to be a looonnggg two days 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/18)

@Braki , you are going to love the Pico, it is one of the most underrated mods out there, but ask anyone that has one if they will sell it and the answer will always be NO. Enjoy it and many happy clouds to you, remember we want a picture!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Braki said:


> O my hat. I can't wait for the Pico to arrive. Going to be a looonnggg two days
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


The looks in the classifieds for a nautilus tank.ask @Silver it works

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Resistance said:


> The looks in the classifieds for a nautilus tank.ask @Silver it works
> 
> Resistance is futile


Even ask @Room Fogger

Resistance is futile


----------



## Braki (18/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Braki , you are going to love the Pico, it is one of the most underrated mods out there, but ask anyone that has one if they will sell it and the answer will always be NO. Enjoy it and many happy clouds to you, remember we want a picture!


There will be pictures promise! 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Braki said:


> There will be pictures promise!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


In the vapemail thread

Resistance is futile


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (26/5/18)

Hi peeps,

Here is a daft new question from another new daft old fart.... What is say, 3mg of nicotine per milliliter? This has always confused the life out of me. The nicotine content is given in weight while the dilutant (I think I spelled that right. but the forum spell checker seems to disagree with me) is given in volume. What does a gram or nicotine in it's purest form weigh? Without knowing that, how can I know what the true percentage of nicotine is in one of my mixes or any premium liquid for that matter? A cigarette box only says 3mg nicotine. 3mg per what? per cigarette? Per box? Per gram?

The reason I ask is because a customer of mine gave up vaping and went back to smoking. He explained that he was vaping 6mg on an E-cigarette where he was only smoking 1.5g of nicotine in a cigarette. He had his mind set on the nicotine instead of the tar and all the other shit in a cigarette that kills people. 

So many people are hell bent in believing that it's the nicotine that kills people. I beg to differ and I am looking for a way to prove it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Carnival (26/5/18)

Just show him this:




Vape juices don’t contain any of those!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Here is a daft new question from another new daft old fart.... What is say, 3mg of nicotine per milliliter? This has always confused the life out of me. The nicotine content is given in weight while the dilutant (I think I spelled that right. but the forum spell checker seems to disagree with me) is given in volume. What does a gram or nicotine in it's purest form weigh? Without knowing that, how can I know what the true percentage of nicotine is in one of my mixes or any premium liquid for that matter? A cigarette box only says 3mg nicotine. 3mg per what? per cigarette? Per box? Per gram?
> 
> ...



@Gandalf Vapes - that is a good question
I don't know why they use a weight measure per volume measure.

(I think the mg and tar measures on a box of cigarettes are per cigarette. I stand to be corrected though.)

Anyhow, tell your customer that its not easy to compare smoking to vaping (from a nicotine absorption point of view). The absorption rates of the two are very different. Smoking usually delivers the nicotine much more effectively and much quicker. Smoke particles are also much smaller than vape particles and this helps them to be absorbed quicker. 

The other thing to remember is that smoke from combustible cigarettes contains tar and hundreds of other chemicals, _many of which are known carcinogens_. You are right, its not the nicotine that kills. Its the tar that lines the lungs and the other chemicals that cause most of the damage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (26/5/18)

@Silver Thanks. That is brilliant advice. I will do that the next time I have the opportunity to visit him. Hell, I will even offer to mix him an 18 g/ml nicotine juice if he wants free of charge. He is a very heavy smoker like I was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Here is a daft new question from another new daft old fart.... What is say, 3mg of nicotine per milliliter? This has always confused the life out of me. The nicotine content is given in weight while the dilutant (I think I spelled that right. but the forum spell checker seems to disagree with me) is given in volume. What does a gram or nicotine in it's purest form weigh? Without knowing that, how can I know what the true percentage of nicotine is in one of my mixes or any premium liquid for that matter? A cigarette box only says 3mg nicotine. 3mg per what? per cigarette? Per box? Per gram?
> 
> ...


https://www.nicvape.com/About-Nicotine-Strengths

I think you'll find that very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> @Silver Thanks. That is brilliant advice. I will do that the next time I have the opportunity to visit him. Hell, I will even offer to mix him an 18 g/ml nicotine juice if he wants free of charge. He is a very heavy smoker like I was.



Good stuff
I have found that heavy smokers transitioning to vaping usually do well on a low power MTL device with 18-24mg juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

Silver said:


> @Gandalf Vapes - that is a good question
> I don't know why they use a weight measure per volume measure.
> 
> (I think the mg and tar measures on a box of cigarettes are per cigarette. I stand to be corrected though.)
> ...


It does state on cigarette packets taht it is Xmg as per government agreed method. What the government agreed method is and what its result means in the real world is unknown to me.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KUDU (26/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Here is a daft new question from another new daft old fart.... What is say, 3mg of nicotine per milliliter? This has always confused the life out of me. The nicotine content is given in weight while the dilutant (I think I spelled that right. but the forum spell checker seems to disagree with me) is given in volume. What does a gram or nicotine in it's purest form weigh? Without knowing that, how can I know what the true percentage of nicotine is in one of my mixes or any premium liquid for that matter? A cigarette box only says 3mg nicotine. 3mg per what? per cigarette? Per box? Per gram?
> 
> ...



Show Him/Her the "Hanky" test. : Take a hanky or a white cloth (even a sheet of toilet paper) then draw on a cigarette, place the cloth againt your mouth and blow out through the cloth. The stain will speak for itself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

KUDU said:


> Show Him/Her the "Hanky" test. : Take a hanky or a white cloth (even a sheet of toilet paper) then draw on a cigarette, place the cloth againt your mouth and blow out through the cloth. The stain will speak for itself.



Agreed @KUDU - that hanky test is something quite unbelievable


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (26/5/18)

Raindance said:


> It does state on cigarette packets taht it is Xmg as per government agreed method. What the government agreed method is and what its result means in the real world is unknown to me.
> Regards



I believe that the so called government agreement is purely to put warning signs all over the boxes and and show mg nicotine and tar content in....... In.......... I don't know what ratio it would be in, so all in all, those numbers mean absolutely nothing to me. I could say, there is one mg of chlorine in a 1000g bucket of water. Everybody now knows the ratio of chlorine to the volume of water, Now, the cigarette manufacturer says there is 1.5mg of tobacco and 6mg tar. OOh, don't worry about the other toxins tobacco smoke. Don't say what you don't want people to know.


----------



## RichJB (26/5/18)

The tar and nicotine figures on cigarette packs became mandatory when cigarette companies started making (often false) claims about their cigarettes having lower tar and nicotine than competing brands. The Federal Trade Commission in the US decided to provide clarity by mandating a test on a smoking machine. It was agreed that it is impossible to assess the nicotine or tar intake per smoker as smoking styles vary too widely for even an 'average' to be meaningful. So the figures are what is filtered/extracted from the smoke when a machine puffs it for a set duration. It is not intended to be an indication of how much tar or nicotine a smoker inhales, it is only a figure to help smokers gauge the difference between various brands. So they will know that a cigarette with a figure of 24mg of tar on the pack has more tar than a cigarette with 18mg of tar on the pack. That is all it indicates, it is not a meaningful figure to assess the total amount of nicotine/tar from a puff or cigarette or pack.

The same applies to e-juice. The 3mg only indicates that the nicotine in the juice has been diluted to 1/333 of its pure form. So comparing nicotine figures on cigarette packs and juice bottles is pointless. It has no relevance to how much total nicotine mass you are inhaling.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (26/5/18)

If you wish to inform people about the accuracy of nicotine concentration labeling on e-liquids, you can cite the latest study on it. This is the pertinent bit and it is recommended that you learn it by heart so as not to get any of the terminology wrong:



> Protonation of the pyrrolidine nitrogen of nicotine molecules by addition of excess hydrochloric acid affords an aminium salt that is readily quantified by Fourier transform ion cyclotron mass spectrometry (FT-ICR-MS). The kinetics of nicotine protonation was studied using 1H NMR spectroscopy. Quantitative analyses of nicotine in commercial e-liquids and in the corresponding derived e-cigarette aerosols were carried out using direct infusion FT-ICR-MS. The 1H NMR study of nicotine protonation revealed a first order reaction and an activation energy of 30.05 kJ mol−1. The nicotine levels measured in the commercial e-liquids were within a wide and highly variable range of −2.94% to +25.20% around the manufacturer’s stated values.



PS. It is also recommended that you only tell this to people over the phone. If you do it in person or on FaceBook, there is a high chance that they will either physically attack you or unfriend you. If you tell them over the phone, the worst that can happen is that they hang up or claim that they lost signal suddenly or ran out of airtime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (26/5/18)

RichJB said:


> If you wish to inform people about the accuracy of nicotine concentration labeling on e-liquids, you can cite the latest study on it. This is the pertinent bit and it is recommended that you learn it by heart so as not to get any of the terminology wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> PS. It is also recommended that you only tell this to people over the phone. If you do it in person or on FaceBook, there is a high chance that they will either physically attack you or unfriend you. If you tell them over the phone, the worst that can happen is that they hang up or claim that they lost signal suddenly or ran out of airtime.


Is that one of the pledges you need to take to become a Freemason?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Steyn777 (26/5/18)

RichJB said:


> The tar and nicotine figures on cigarette packs became mandatory when cigarette companies started making (often false) claims about their cigarettes having lower tar and nicotine than competing brands. The Federal Trade Commission in the US decided to provide clarity by mandating a test on a smoking machine. It was agreed that it is impossible to assess the nicotine or tar intake per smoker as smoking styles vary too widely for even an 'average' to be meaningful. So the figures are what is filtered/extracted from the smoke when a machine puffs it for a set duration. It is not intended to be an indication of how much tar or nicotine a smoker inhales, it is only a figure to help smokers gauge the difference between various brands. So they will know that a cigarette with a figure of 24mg of tar on the pack has more tar than a cigarette with 18mg of tar on the pack. That is all it indicates, it is not a meaningful figure to assess the total amount of nicotine/tar from a puff or cigarette or pack.
> 
> The same applies to e-juice. The 3mg only indicates that the nicotine in the juice has been diluted to 1/333 of its pure form. So comparing nicotine figures on cigarette packs and juice bottles is pointless. It has no relevance to how much total nicotine mass you are inhaling.


Was actually just waiting for your reply. Thanks @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (26/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> https://www.nicvape.com/About-Nicotine-Strengths
> 
> I think you'll find that very interesting.



@Steyn777 Thank you for posting that link. I found it very educating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

